# Bubble coral



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a pic of our bubble coral invading the anems space. So far they just brush up against each other with no problems.

This is our third installment of a bubble coral and this one has two full heads with one of the heads splitting. Hopefully we will secure a new tank soon so we don't have to chop it down. I'd like to see how large it can get


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats a real beauty. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

